# Why do people resist arrest or otherwise give cops crap?



## JellyFish (Dec 29, 2004)

I've always wondered about this. Why do people resist arrest like that idiot that got tasered in the other thread? Why bother giving a cop crap? It's just going to turn out badly if it comes down to a violent confrontation.

When I'm stopped for speeding, I just put my hands on the steering wheel, in plain sight. And then I just deal with the cop politely. That's it, no problem. 

I'll never understand why people decide that it's time for lots of drama when stopped by a cop. Makes no sense to me whatsoever. :roll:


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

JellyFish";p="51171 said:


> I've always wondered about this. Why do people resist arrest like that idiot that got tasered in the other thread? Why bother giving a cop crap? It's just going to turn out badly if it comes down to a violent confrontation.
> 
> When I'm stopped for speeding, I just put my hands on the steering wheel, in plain sight. And then I just deal with the cop politely. That's it, no problem.
> 
> I'll never understand why people decide that it's time for lots of drama when stopped by a cop. Makes no sense to me whatsoever. :roll:


Because those types of people are either:

A) Spoiled idiots that think that the law doesn't apply to them, like rich jerks or the "I know my rights" types. They just don't get it and by the time they realize what a bad idea what they are doing really is, they are being pepper sprayed and being shoved into a cruiser.

B) Complete evil criminals that just don't want to get caught for the fiftieth time and figure "Maybe this time I will get away."


----------



## JellyFish (Dec 29, 2004)

Well I've been watching "World's Wildest Police Videos" and "Maximum Exposure" and I can't believe some of the stupid crap that goes on with people. 

I guess I lead a pretty sheltered life or something. But I just can't believe that people will do some of those things. Yelling at the cop, swearing, driving the car away, shooting at the cop, etc. 

We need to round up these scummy people and deport them to France or something.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

It dont make sense does it. Some people are scum, some like BB said, dont think the law applies to them. I was raised to always respect law enforcement.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

"I see dumb people." 'Nuff said!


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

You know it occurs to me as I watch cops today. So many people could stay out of jail if they just kept thier traps shut or didnt run. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

stm4710";p="51341 said:


> You know it occurs to me as I watch cops today. So many people could stay out of jail if they just kept thier traps shut or didnt run. :roll:


By George! I think he's got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wink:


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon";p="51331 said:


> "I see dumb people." 'Nuff said!


Makes for great job security :lol:


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

JellyFish";p="51171 said:


> I've always wondered about this. Why do people resist arrest like that idiot that got tasered in the other thread? Why bother giving a cop crap? It's just going to turn out badly if it comes down to a violent confrontation.
> 
> When I'm stopped for speeding, I just put my hands on the steering wheel, in plain sight. And then I just deal with the cop politely. That's it, no problem.
> 
> I'll never understand why people decide that it's time for lots of drama when stopped by a cop. Makes no sense to me whatsoever. :roll:


Because people suck....


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

just think they run and we get our cardio done for the day, and they end up behind bars.


----------



## marlboroughpd (Dec 4, 2004)

Doesnt it get you guys court time too. I get the impression 4 hours minimum with you guys. If Marlborough District Court closes because they dont have enough cases a day, Marlborough officers get 5 hours minimum for going to Framingham or so I've heard. Also if you are having a bad day, you can make someone that is giving you crap have an even worse day.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Its even better when a K9 catches up with some dope hiding face down in the woods, near the water, on a cold night. You have to love the look of terror when the dog introduces themselves. Some just don't learn, and never will. Every village needs a few idiots or we would be out of jobs.


----------



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

I like sound a person makes when he hits the ground after getting tased during a foot pursuit.


----------



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

Even better than that is when a person falls off his bicycle after getting tased.


----------



## marlboroughpd (Dec 4, 2004)

Just watching them get tased looks funny, the way the body reacts to the shock.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> A) Spoiled idiots that think that the law doesn't apply to them, like rich jerks or the "I know my rights" types. They just don't get it and by the time they realize what a bad idea what they are doing really is, they are being pepper sprayed and being shoved into a cruiser.
> 
> B) Complete evil criminals that just don't want to get caught for the fiftieth time and figure "Maybe this time I will get away."


BB has hit the nail on the head; the ones that aren't career criminals (who often give me less trouble then the amateurs), are the "I watch 'The Practice' or 'NYPD Blue', I know my rights type." Even though you could fit the sum total of their non-hollywood legal knowledge into a thimble.


----------



## metrowestblues (Aug 12, 2004)

It's all about power...no one likes the feeling of someone standing over them, someone having more authority than they - i.e., the police. So they try to assert their power - when, if they would only submit for a few minutes, they could be on their merry way.

Short-sighted thinking....otherwise known as stupid.

As for the avatar above me....why the Quaker Oats guy? Just curious.


----------



## marlboroughpd (Dec 4, 2004)

I hate people that hate cops because they bust them and make their lives miserable when they do something that breaks the law and they know they are doing something that breaks the law and they do it anyway even though they know what the consequences are.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Vor, I was thinking more "William Jennings Bryan" than "Clarence Darrow" (Darrow won, the lemming will not 8) )!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

> Police officers who regard the slightest derogatory remark from a citizen as a challenge to their authority, or who are proud of having a "short fuse," provoke unnecessary hostility. They are required to use force or to call for assistance more often than cool-headed officers who are willing to listen to a citizen's "face saving" explanation, or to tolerate a small amount of verbal abuse. One characteristic of anger is that it feeds on itself. If an angry officer confronts a citizen, the citizen sometimes feels the need to preserve his or her image by retorting in kind. The officer who is confronted by angry citizens often finds that a calm, reasoned reaction will surprise the citizens so much that they will calm down and listen to reason.


(as an aside I offer a box of jelly donuts (or 4-pack of vitimin water) to the person who knows where that came from...)


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

We have front row seats to the "Greatest Show On Earth"


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

JoninNH";p="51918 said:


> > *...Police officers who regard the slightest derogatory remark from a citizen as a challenge to their authority, or who are proud of having a "short fuse," provoke unnecessary hostility.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

"...a soft answer turneth away wrath..."


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

PBC FL Cop";p="51926 said:


> We have front row seats to the "Greatest Show On Earth"


_*Steve Buscemi in Armageddon(sp?)?*_ :wink:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

there isn't really a simple reason everything people said here is correct. stupidity, feeling powerless and having to assert yourself, drugs-drinking, warrants and not wanting to go back to the clink and be some1's salad tosser. a chip towards police or people in authority, some people just never grow up, some people run because they run from everything in life, this is just what happens, some people feel they can treat people how they want, some people don't think long term&amp; Some people are just plain a&amp;%holes! 

I was also taught to respect police as my father was one. I was also taught to own up for my mistakes, like for instance if I was speeding, that is my fault so i don't do it. Some people just don't care.


----------

